# Facet łowi w/na/nad rzece/rzeką



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim.

Chciałbym poprosić o waszą interpretację tych trzech zdań i o waszą opinię, czy wszystkie te zdania są nawet możliwe. Dyskutowałem o nich już z dwoma kolegami i wszyscy mamy inne interpretacje.

*Facet łowi w rzece.* (Proste oświadczenie faktów. Facet, w tym momencie, łowi w rzece, is fishing in the river. Jeden kolega mówi, że sugeruje, iż facet stoi w rzece i łowi. Nie zgadzam się z tym całkowicie.)
*Facet łowi na rzece.* (Przyimek ten jest możliwy tylko wtedy, gdy osoba jest w jakiejś łodzi albo coś takiego. Inaczej nie ma sensu według mnie.)
*Facet łowi nad rzeką.* (To samo jak 'w rzece'. Może znaczyć, że facet jest nad rzeką, by łowić, ale niekoniecznie łowi w tej chwili)

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Moje interpretacje zdań:

1. *Facet łowi w rzece * to forma której bym użył. Oczywiście, może wkraść się dwuznaczność: _Facet łowi w rzece (ryby). / Facet łowi (stojąc) w rzece.
_2. *Facet łowi na rzece:  *Nie powiedziałbym tak, ale kilka razy słyszałem wyrażenia takie jak _łowi na rzece Narwi. _Jak ktoś łowi będąc w łodzi, to dla mnie on *łowi z łodzi (w rzece)*.
3. *Facet łowi nad rzeką: *Nie przekonuje mnie ta forma. Nad rzeką - rozumiem jako w pobliżu rzeki. Teoretycznie, można sobie wyobrazić, że ktoś np. lata śmigłowcem nad rzeką i z niego łowi ryby z basenu umieszczonego między rzeką a śmigłowcem (bo nawet gdyby łowił z lecącego śmigłowca, to łowiłby on ryby w rzece). Gdy przyjmiemy, że w pobliżu rzeki jest staw w którym łowi facet, to można, używając skrótu myślowego, powiedzieć _łowi nad rzeką._


----------



## linguos

Podobnie jak *Chip*, również odruchowo powiedziałbym raczej *"łowić w rzece"*. 

Ogółem wydaje mi się, iż jest to po prostu kwestia perspektywy z której patrzymy na to zagadnienie, a mianowicie, czy skupiamy się bardziej na postaci łowiącego, czy na samym łowieniu i jego celu (czyli głównie rybach, które są *w *rzece ).

*"Łowienie na rzecze"* kojarzy mi się właśnie z przebywaniem w łódce pośrodku rzeki, a więc łowieniem z łódki, jak to ujął mój poprzednik. Z kolei kiedy mowa o *"łowieniu nad rzeką"*, to wyobrażam sobie faceta stojącego tuż w pobliżu brzegu. Oba te określenia skupiają się jednak na osobie, które zarzuca wędkę, nie na samym procesie łowienia, który zachodzi w wodzie, dlatego "łowienie w rzece/jeziorze/stawie" wydaje mi się bardziej uniwersalnym określeniem, którego można użyć niezależnie od tego, czy ktoś zarzuca wędkę z brzegu czy z łodzi czy może wręcz nurkuje i próbuje złapać w sieć ławicę ryb 

Niemniej jednak nie obcuję z wędkarzami ani rybakami na co dzień, nie czytam też literatury w której takie określania by często padały, zatem nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić, czy istnieją jakieś utarte określenia, które na jakiejś zasadzie są (mniej lub bardziej oficjalnie) uznane za te "poprawniejsze" od pozostałych, czy może język polski pozostawia nam tu szeroką swobodę w wyborze przyimka w zależności od tego, na którym aspekcie sytuacji łowienia chcemy się skupić xD


----------



## LilianaB

In my opinion the third one is wrong -- you cannot "łowic nad rzeką" in Polish because fish don't live in the sand. You can sunbathe, but not fish. 

The first one means that he usually does fishing by the river, or in a river (as opposed to a lake), or that he is physically standing in the river -- that would be the second meaning.   

The second one means that he does fishing in a boat on the river, or even from the bank, in certain contexts.The third one is wrong in Polish, in opinion. There is no logic to Polish prepositions -- the usage is mostly conventional. "Wypoczywa na jeziorach", for example, which does not mean that he is all the time in the water. 

The meaning will also depend on which word is stressed.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

*Łowi na rzece* może też sugerować, że czynność łowienia odbywa się nie w konkretnym miejscu, ale na kilku odcinkach rzeki.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree basically with all your interpretations, Chip.


----------



## Thomas1

Roy776 said:


> Cześć wszystkim.
> 
> Chciałbym poprosić o waszą interpretację tych trzech zdań i o waszą opinię, czy wszystkie te zdania są nawet możliwe. Dyskutowałem o nich już z dwoma kolegami i wszyscy mamy inne interpretacje.
> 
> *Facet łowi w rzece.* (Proste oświadczenie faktów. Facet, w tym momencie, łowi w rzece, is fishing in the river. Jeden kolega mówi, że sugeruje, iż facet stoi w rzece i łowi. Nie zgadzam się z tym całkowicie.)


Zgadzam się z Tobą, ale nie bardzo rozumiem, gdzie twoja interpretacja różni się od drugiej (chyba że masz na myśli niuans wprowadzany przez "sugeruje"?). 'w rzece' oznacza dla mnie, że facet stoi w rzece i łowi.


> *Facet łowi na rzece.* (Przyimek ten jest możliwy tylko wtedy, gdy osoba jest w jakiejś łodzi albo coś takiego. Inaczej nie ma sensu według mnie.)


Tak. Można też użyć ten przyimek w przypadku, gdy rzeka jest zamarznięta i facet łowi na rzece (oczywiście zakładamy, że wykuł przerębel: Facet łowi na rzece w przeręblu.). 
Może też znaczyć, że facet łowi w różnych punktach na rzece.





> *
> Facet łowi nad rzeką.* (To samo jak 'w rzece'. Może znaczyć, że facet jest nad rzeką, by łowić, ale niekoniecznie łowi w tej chwili)


Nie. Nad rzeką może mieć dwie interpretacje, ale żadna nie pokrywa* się ze znaczeniem "w". W polskim "nad rzeką" może oznaczać, że ktoś jest na brzegu/nad brzegiem rzeki (on the bank of the river/by the river) i łowi ryby albo że jest np. na kładce nad rzeką (above the river), z której łowi. "brzeg nad rzeką" oznacza "brzeg danej rzeki".
Pierwsze czytanie tego zdania mówi mi, że facet łowi w tym momencie. Zdanie może oznaczać "The guy fishes on the river's bank", ale potrzebujemy do takiego rozumienia więcej kontekstu. Nawiasem mówiąc to się tyczy do każdego z tych zdań.

*czasami "nad rzeką" może jednak implikować "w rzece", ale w bardzo specyficznych sytuacjach.

PS: co masz na myśli mówiąc "nawet możliwe"? Wyczuwam tu obce sformułowanie.

[Właśnie zauważyłem dwa posty powyżej.]


----------



## Ben Jamin

Łowić można tylko w rzece, jeziorze, morzu, sadzawce, itp, bo tam są ryby. Łowi się tam gdzie są ryby, a nie tam gdzie stoi wędkarz. Jeżeli chcemy skoncentrować się na wędkarzu, to piszemy "człowiek łowi ryby stojąc na brzegu rzeki, w łódce, w wodzie, itp."


----------



## Thomas1

Parę przykładów z praktyki:
http://forum.wedkuje.pl/f,nauka-lowienia-na-rzece,95155,0.html
http://forum.wedkuje.pl/f,wedkowanie-nad-rzeka-w-zime,177204,0.html
http://forum.wedkuje.pl/f,nad-rzeke-spzyna-czy-koszyk,515497,0.html


----------



## Roy776

Przede wszystkim, dziękuję wam za odpowiedzi. Na początku najbardziej  przekonało mi "nad rzeką", chociaż, jak wydaje się, jest to niepoprawne  (przynajmniej w znaczeniu 'łowić w rzece'). I tak widocznie są osoby,  które tak mówią.



Thomas1 said:


> PS: co masz na myśli mówiąc "nawet możliwe"? Wyczuwam tu obce sformułowanie.



Miałem na myśli "w ogóle". Zauważyłem już bląd po postowaniu, ale zapomniałem go poprawić.



Thomas1 said:


> *czasami "nad rzeką" może jednak implikować "w rzece", ale w bardzo specyficznych sytuacjach.



A co za sytuacje miałeś na myśli? Masz może jakieś przykłady?


----------



## Thomas1

Roy776 said:


> Przede wszystkim, dziękuję wam za odpowiedzi. Na początku najbardziej  przekonało mi "nad rzeką", chociaż, jak wydaje się, jest to niepoprawne  (przynajmniej w znaczeniu 'łowić w rzece'). I tak widocznie są osoby,  które tak mówią.


Dodam, że zgadzam się z wnioskiem, że logicznie łowi się w jakimś zbiorniku wody (chociaż to nie jedyna możliwość), tyle tylko, że w potocznym języku wygląda to trochę inaczej.



> A co za sytuacje miałeś na myśli? Masz może jakieś przykłady?


Kontekst: przychodzi sąsiad (Wacek) do domu kolegi (Zdzisia), którego nie zastaje i pyta jego żonę (Zosię):
Wacek: Gdzie Zdzichu?
Zosia: Nad rzeką.
Oboje wiedzą, że Zdzisiu jest zapalonym wędkarzem i że łowi ryby na wędkę stojąc długie godziny w rzece. W tej sytuacji i Wacek, i Zosia wiedzą, że Zdzisiu łowi teraz ryby w rzece.
Zaznaczam, że jest to specyficzna sytuacja, w której tak naprawdę "Nad rzeką." ma to znaczenie za sprawą kontekstu i wiedzy pozajęzykowej rozmówców.


----------

